# 4 year old OTTB vs. 6 year old OTTB!



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are some bony hips....

Probably go for the finished mare too.


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

I would try them both to be honest....as talking to someome is not the same as seeing them  lilly looks very nice in her pic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorrel. The girl got her off the track in November, and she said she dropped weight. She's putting it back on, if that's what you meant. 

I too like the fact that Go is finished, but then again, all Lilly has to work with is her jumping when she's a little older, and getting more "go than woah"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Here are the pictures! 

Lilly is the bay, while Go is the dapple 

I couldn't find any good pictures of Go, so they're just normal pictures of her. 

Can you critique Lilly? Thank you


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I'm no good with conformation but I am absolutely in love with Go.  She looks so good in those pictures.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Sorrel! That's what's making the decision hard haha!

I'm looking into Lilly more just so I can be the one to finish her, but then again it would be nice to have an already finished horse to show. 

I'm drawn to Lilly's "personality" (not really) with how far she's been trained, and age....while I'm drawn into Go's color and the fact she's already finished. 

Both horses are young enough to be able to take to college in 3 years, and both would suit eventing...although Lil would possibly do better hunter's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If you think you have the time and the ability to finish Lilly, then go for it. But definately go and ride both of them, spend some time deciding who you click most with.

I remember once I went to look at two prospects. One had more training than the other but the other had a million times better the breeding and talent.

I took the one with more training. Simply because I thought the other one was too much of a "mare" for me. Even though that "mare" would have probably won dozens of more shows than the horse I did end up bringing home. And to this day I still have that little ****** sitting out in the back pasture.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Both are very cute prospects. 
I'm not a fan of the grey's jump, she seems kind of lazy and uninterested in the o/f pic. Hence the sloppy jump she gave. I personally see her more a dressage prospect, very cute movement. Yes, she's a pretty color but color isn't everything. Don't be blinded by the hypnotizing grey! 

I like Lilly, I think it's wonderful that you could finish her your way. Great project for you and learning experience for her! Plus, I really like her conformation, she's built really solid. Any o/f pics??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Owner said she doesn't have many riding pictures of her on Lilly because she usually rides alone :/

And curse you hypnotizing grey!

And when I go to try her out, I'll probably pop her over a jump or two and have someone there to take pictures. Owner said she has great knees and is very willing to jump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I also prefer Lilly. I thought the same thing about Go's jump.. like Ho Hum.. That being said, Go is more trained and this little hop may be exactly that.. Ho Hum. 

Lilly has a nicely laid back shoulder and there is that look you cannot put into words. I expect she would make you work a bit.. but I also think she could do whatever you wanted.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Personally I like the grey. Shes fully trained and ready to go, nevermind flashy as anything.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I really like lily, and agree with Go being a bit lazy over the fences......and-keep in mind-that great will not stay that color. I personally LOVE the color Go is now-but what she will be in a few short years? Personally, not so much.  JMHO.
I also think Go looks more like a cute dressage horse......depends on what you want.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Is anyone seeing something weird on the top of her back? Or is that normal...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

And I was thinking she'd be a cute dressage horse too. The PVDA is starting to host shows near my house in the fall and I'm excited to do them 

And also I didn't think her jump was too lazy looking, I thought it was because it was like a second after take off...or maybe she'd tuck more over high fences. 

Hmm. If a horse was suited for hunter's because it was slow and floaty, could you do dressage and eventing with them? Just low levels of course 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

If it's a choice between personality and coat color, you gotta go with the personality!!!!! You're going to be spending a lot of time with this animal, and you need to click. Ride both and see who you like. And if neither is exactly right, there are PLENTY of fish in the sea. Don''t hurry into it, it's a big commitment.


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

Something to remember, Lilly is a lease to buy option. It doesn't sound like she wants the gray to sell.. If you end up really enjoying Lilly you will at least have the option to purchase her. I would say Lilly, but that's just my opinion 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Hunters is not "slow", you have just as much pace in the hunter ring as you do in the jumpers. I do both hunters and jumpers and have pretty much the same pace for each course. Hunters is supposed to look effortless, floaty and EASY...you must have a forward pace without the frantic look to make the striding (making it look "slower" than jumpers, as with jumpers you can look however you please as long as you get over the jump haha).

A "hunter horse" has every equal chance to succeed in the eventing world as a "jumper" does! My guy is a hunter through and through, yet he can gallop through a cross country course easily and has the floating movement for dressage. The horse has to enjoy their job too! If they only like to jump, dressage may not be their strong area and vise versa. 
I see with Go however, a more dressage driven horse that looks so very uninterested in jumping. And not just because the jump is small, his whole deminor seems bored and would much rather be doing something else. I see a heck of a lot more potential in Lilly.  jmo tho!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Blush! I actually did not know about the speeds. All the youtube videos on hunter's is very slow and easy going, while jumper's looks like it's 30 mph haha!

And when I go to see them, I'll be trying out both on the flat and jumping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

They are both beauts, but I think I like Lily the best.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I got all confused in the beginning cuz when I clicked on the links they both showed the same horse  I'm putting my vote in for Lilly as well. I think both are beautiful but Lilly looks quite athletic!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I found an ad for Go!
http://horses.oodle.com/detail/big-...ospect-tb-for-lease/2885192474-brandywine-md/

And it says just farm lease, but I've been talking to her about off farm free lease. And my friend Jordyn (mygirllola) will be coming with me because she's interested in Go. We're going to ride both and see which one clicks for us, but our first choices are Lilly for me and Go for her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Yay!
Post it!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I did hehe  I had to edit the post a lot though because it wouldn't let me paste it! Is it on there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I found a video of Go!

I love love love her trot, and her canter is super cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watchv=5BshL602r9U&sns=fb

Edit** for some reason I can't get the link right, if it doesn't work I'll try again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, it doesn't work.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok lemme try again..

YouTube - All the Go and Courtney Deneault 1.7.12 

Hopefully this will....stupid mobile :angry:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't like Go's movement in the video.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

VanillaBean said:


> I don't like Go's movement in the video.



Agreed.
Her front end look incredibly choppy. She is neither reaching or what seems like, bearing full weight on either front leg and therefor her movement comes off as frantic and sore. I'm not sure if it's her feet that are bothering her or if she's stiff/sore up in the shoulder area. Either way, she look uncomfortable to ride and watch. It may just be the way she goes, but I personally don't like it for a dressage, hunter or jumper horse. It will be very hard to make the strides/time if she spends most of her time going up and down with her stride rather than across the ground. And with a horse that looks sore/uncomfortable, dressage scores will not be in your favor. 

I also am not a fan of the false frame she is being forced into, there is little to no impulsion from the hind end and the girl is yanking on her face to get her "round". It seems like she's avoiding the contact by shortening her stride...may account for the choppiness. 

IMO, I'd pass. Yes she has a pretty color, but that will fade. Yes she has a pretty headset, which is forced. Her movement and jumping abilities (from the one pic) are working against her so to me it wouldn't be worth it, even for lower levels.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought maybe she was moving like that because the ring looks like there's too much sand in it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So tomorrow's the big day  I'm super excited to see these horses. We're going to see Lilly first, than Go. I'm also excited because it'll be dark so we get to ride with the lights hehe. I have never done that before so it's new to me haha!

We're going to be taking lots of videos so we can compare afterwards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

this will be interesting to see. 

personally, i don't like either horse for you, especially not Go after watching the video. i agree she appears to be forced in all ways under saddle. a good soft person to help teach/re-train her might be good but that doesn't seem like what you're in the market for. lilly... i just don't like her. *shrug*


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Soo I ended up going down yesterday, got there late so I got to ride with the lights  I definitely took a liking to Go rather than Lilly. 

Lilly's trot is odd. It was hard to post to, and the girl's saddle tipped me forward...plus new tall boots=disaster. So my feet were constantly going through the stirrups and I was very uncomfortable. 

Next week when I go down again, I'll definitely be using my paddock boots and half chaps. Oh and I meant to bring my saddle but left the barn without it.... D:<

Because she's still a little green from the track, she didn't really understand the canter. She would gallop the first 2 strides, then go into this nice canter, it would pop me up. So not liking that...the girl said they're building a new ring with jumps in it so I can jump her next time. The ring also had big puddles, so I had about 1/2 a ring to work with...and the puddles were scatter T_T

I'm pretty much in love with Go haha. I learned that video doesn't do any justice. I didn't try to put her in any kind of headset, and she moved so well. (She took videos of me riding both mares) I popped her over a 1' crossrail and I like her jump. She wasn't trying to she just kinda cantered over it, so I couldn't judge her knees. Go is more forward with her canter, and has a very comfortable trot. She is the kind of horse I can learn a lot and I feel she would be very good for me. At the end I did try to just set her up, and she just dropped her head in a nice headset, not that weird tucked one. 

I might upload the videos on Youtube, but I'm not sure. The videos with Lilly are way too dark, and with Go, I don't look that good....curse you new tall boots!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Go with the horse that fits YOU. 
Period.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

I personally am not a fan of lilly's "look", i dont have any good reason behind that :lol: if you like Go, then Go for it (hahaha). And nobody will judge you on your riding or how you look, its the horse we're interested in :wink:


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah Elana, I know I should get who I want  I like this thread because a lot of opinions are thrown out that I would have never noticed! 

The videos will be uploaded tonight, and unfortunately none of Lilly...just watched them and you guys won't be able to see a thing.. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought Go was a little choppy in the front, like some others did, but part of that could be because the rider had her hands a little low and far back, and the contact was not elastic enough. I have a tendency to do this in my own riding, and if I don't check myself, my mare ends up getting choppy and out of sorts too.

I like Go the best overall, I have to say.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So here are the videos. Sorry about the wind, it was really bad Friday night!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmmm.
Something still looks really "off" with her front end. I don't like the choppiness or her movement in the front, something just doesn't look right to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

After seeing these videos I really like go. I don't personally see anything off in the front. I like how consistent she was over the fences to. She seemed to try very hard to please.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you. I didn't see anything wrong with her front, but i noticed she looked better in my videos because I wasn't forcing her into that odd headset, I was just letting her be herself. 

She is a cute jumper. In the first clip, you see me get like shot over because I wasn't expecting her big jump. I got used to it, and I really liked it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't like either of them. Personally, I would keep looking for something more...experienced and properly trained.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

wow. go looks unhappy in any of those videos imo. even though you are not forcing her into a headset, you are also not following her head either which is limiting her. given what i've seen of her training and of your riding her, i'd pass. i don't think you two would be a good fit UNLESS you have full time GOOD professional training.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Go is not using her "ring of muscles.' She is stiff... and her neck is up and her back is hollow. I almost she is missing some serious foundation work.. training her to stretch her top and engage her abdominal muscles to form a balanced, rounded frame. OR she could have a sore back. 

Is she fixable? If it is training, yes. If it is a sore back.. maybe. It will take a lot of time.. lots of hills.. lots of work at transistions and balance.. getting ther to curl her rear under her, lower her head, relax her neck and work off her hind quarters.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Elana said:


> Go is not using her "ring of muscles.' She is stiff... and her neck is up and her back is hollow. I almost she is missing some serious foundation work.. training her to stretch her top and engage her abdominal muscles to form a balanced, rounded frame. OR she could have a sore back.
> 
> Is she fixable? If it is training, yes. If it is a sore back.. maybe. It will take a lot of time.. lots of hills.. lots of work at transistions and balance.. getting ther to curl her rear under her, lower her head, relax her neck and work off her hind quarters.


exactly. i guess what my concern is that the OP isn't ready for that kind of work. unless she is going to be in full training with a qualified trainer, this horse isn't going to get any better given what these videos show.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah and my parents decided to wait on getting me a horse. I have Cowboy and other horses to ride so I'm done looking for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

that's probably the best thing.


----------

